# F.s equipment



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

1. 90 gallon tank and stand with lights $ 250 firm .Tank is drilled on the back not the bottom.

2. 55 gallon sump with baffles and eheim 1262 pump. $ 100 obo

I'll post a better picture in a few days

3. 72 gallon bowfront $ 75

4. 15 gallon tru vu sump come with pump . $ 75
Here is a picture of the sump. The dimensions of the sump are 22"x12"x10.5"


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump and updated.


----------



## moppy (May 20, 2010)

Sent pm about the 100 gallon.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

updated....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump........


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

60 gallon up for sale again buyer back out. Add more....


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the 65 oceanic set up please

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I will post all pictures this weekend as I don't my camera with me at the moment . 


AdobeOtoCat said:


> Can you post a picture of the 65 oceanic set up please
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump pictures added


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump tty.....


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Update. Bump Ttt.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

pm'd you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave? How long is that oceanic. I did see the pic but I thougt it would be too big for the space I have.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

36 inches long

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

Can uvstill send mevthe pic to my phobe of the 29 gallon


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for the top


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump added more stuff .I'll post pictures tomorrow .


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

pmd you im in need asap


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

90 gallon tank and stand sale on hold bump to the top.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump. 90 gallon for sale again


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

.................


----------

